# Taping Tool Repair



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Level 5 Tools offers a full service repair center for all brands. Challenge is how to price certain services. We work on all brands of tools. What is a reasonable price for a taper rebuild and what is the standard turn-around time?

From what we have found, the price of repairs is ridiculous and time for return of tools in most cases 2-3 weeks?

Trying to find a way to take care of customers in a reasonable and fair way!

Thank you!


----------

